# Newbie looking for 1st Beginner Compound Bow



## hackit2

Hi Everyone,

My name is Jim, I'm 52 years old, 6' 1",175 lbs., right-hand shooter. I'm looking for suggestions on a Good Quality, Beginner, Compound Bow for informal, indoor shooting. I had a couple of plain Bear/Ben Pearson bows in my youth, and recently went with a friend to a local indoor range's open house. I had a Great time, nice, helpful group, but like everything else, you have your Chevy, Dodge, and Ford fans. A few names they were throwing around were: Mathews, Hoyt, PSE, etc! I assume like boaters, archers have a similar situation like 2 foot disease? So I'm hoping to pick-up a Used, Good Quality, Bow, and/or Starter Package? Any Ideas or Suggestions would be appreciated? Thanks for looking!


----------



## Tim Roberts

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Jim. Have fun here.  Go out and see if you can try a couple of bows, that may help you decide.


----------



## rupejosh

for what your describing you need a bow that has an easier draw.someofthe new ones can be really harsh.im not goin to tell you to go buy a certain brand go shoot every bow possible and find the smoothest one for you.you probably want to stick with a solo-cam.my preference would be diamond for smoothness i shoot a mission right now.i have shoulder problems so speed bows are not really an option for me i like alot of different bows i really like the hoyt alpha max 32 but dont know if its for me.some bowshops will push you towards a certain brand just make your decision on you.shoot them all you will know when you found"the one".good luck and have fun shooting them all cause that is a blast.diamond has some good packages you may like as well


----------



## ansarha

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## Double S

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## 3children

Welcome to AT:banana::dancing::welcomesign::dancing::banana:


----------



## eyebrowcounter

hackit2 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My name is Jim, I'm 52 years old, 6' 1",175 lbs., right-hand shooter. I'm looking for suggestions on a Good Quality, Beginner, Compound Bow for informal, indoor shooting. I had a couple of plain Bear/Ben Pearson bows in my youth, and recently went with a friend to a local indoor range's open house. I had a Great time, nice, helpful group, but like everything else, you have your Chevy, Dodge, and Ford fans. A few names they were throwing around were: Mathews, Hoyt, PSE, etc! I assume like boaters, archers have a similar situation like 2 foot disease? So I'm hoping to pick-up a Used, Good Quality, Bow, and/or Starter Package? Any Ideas or Suggestions would be appreciated? Thanks for looking!


You can look at the archery shops alot of them will have used bows at a decent price. Here in pa there is a site called craigs list that you can find used equipment on.I know a guy who just got a $800.00 set up for $250.00 !Bowtech has a starter bow for around $550.00 I believe. All you will need are arrows and a release. Good luck...


----------



## hackit2

*THANKS for Your Welcomes & Your Information!*

Thanks to All! Jim (hackit2)


----------



## smurphysgirl

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## KODIAK JOE

Check out the classified forums on this site. there are some great deals to be had as long as you know what you are looking for. I got a great deal on my first bow here.


----------



## gimpie

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here :smile:


----------



## redneckarcher29

Welcome to the best site


----------



## jesseo

Do you know your eye dominance yet? Because if you are like me, (right handed, but left eye dominant), you might want to consider a left-handed bow, strange as it may sound.

Otherwise, I agree with what others have stated. Stick with single-cam bows, and shoot many different bows before you decide. Don't automatically disqualify any brand or bow because of what someone says about it. Draw it for yourself, then draw conclusions.


----------



## swampfrogg




----------

